# War of Patrols



## pmririshman (17 Apr 2004)

Has anyone read "War of Patrols: Canadian Army Operations in Korea" by William Johnston? I was wondering if it was worth ordering online.


----------



## Quaz (22 Apr 2004)

I bought "War of Patrols" at a historical conference earlier this year. I have only given it a quick skim as I have been fairly busy with other stuff. From what I go out of a couple of hours with it, it is worth your time and money.


----------

